# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Legit? TBol/Dbol/ Nolva

## grec79

Ok here is what I have the Tbol is supposed to be 10mg, they are round light pinkish orange color one side has a line the other has a globe symbol. The Dbol is also 10mg, they are a yellowish stop sign with a line on one side and I believe a snake on the other. The tamoxifen is 20mg and is a white round tab with line threw one side and a big B on the other. thanks for any help here I believe its all legit just want some knowledgable advice.

----------


## kaberle_15

From what I can see your dbols look good, I have the yellow ones too. If you crush one does it crumble into powder or chunks?

----------


## grec79

> From what I can see your dbols look good, I have the yellow ones too. If you crush one does it crumble into powder or chunks?


 I used a knife and pushed down on the pill and it was like little bits and powder mix.

----------


## darr

never seen the nova but the rest are gud !!

----------


## grec79

> never seen the nova but the rest are gud !!


 thanks bro. I doubt anyone would fake Nolvadex anyway

----------


## Canadream

ya..they look fine  :Smilie:

----------


## Swifto

Look fine. 

Excellent lab too. Got some of their Winstrol -50 and TestPro sitting next to me.

Did it come out of Thailand direct?

----------


## grec79

> Look fine. 
> 
> Excellent lab too. Got some of their Winstrol -50 and TestPro sitting next to me.
> 
> Did it come out of Thailand direct?


yes sir !!

----------

